# La Pavoni - tell me I'm bonkers!



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Thinking of supplementing my Classic with a Europiccola (or similar) for a bit of a different experience. Please tell me if I'm bonkers....

1. I hear the Pavoni is temperamental, inconsistent and high maintenance - or is that just the operator?

2. Small footprint and great styling. Would love MrBoots L1 but its just too big









3. Something new to learn - the Classic has been a steep learning curve as a 1st machine the last month, being new to the entire espresso journey, but I'm on top of it now with consistent results and great tasting drinks even my 'non-coffee-drinking' wife is enjoying daily.

4. Does it genuinely produce something different in the cup to the Classic, all other things like grinder, beans etc being equal?

Its really only for 1 drink at a time, or maybe 2 if it gets the occasional after dinner order, and typically once per day if I have a little time. Something like the Caravele looks like a great option but the 50's styling is struggling to pass the 'wife test' for our uber modern new kitchen. Budget needs to be around £150 max really...

So am I bonkers and thinking what every relative newbie does, or is there some sense in this madness?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Bigpikle said:


> 2. Small footprint and great styling. Would love MrBoots L1 but its just too big


How does that work? Surely the footprint of your classic and a small lever would be more than a L1?

Buy Bootsys machine - you know it makes sense


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

2 things - the sheer depth of it and the fact that the lever lives in the 'up' position, which obscures the wall cupboards above. Believe me when I say the tape measure has been run over that idea VERY carefully.... The EP sits next to the Classic much more discreetly and can be pushed back when not in use.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd say you're bonkers

They are temperamental wee machines and hard to get consistency. Nice to look at but frustrating.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

The classic and a La Pavoni would be smaller than the L1 for sure!

You can get good results with the La Pavoni, the learning curve is to get the pressure right which you control manually (instead of having a pump or a huge spring). They can be a bit temperamental temperature wise as well, but then so can a classic. Just read up on its quirks and you will be fine.

They're really nice machines to look at and you could always sell it on again.

I'd go for it if you are up for the challenge.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

I have both. Tbh I haven't found it that hard to use. It makes nicer espresso than my classic and it does look cool, what grinder do you have?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

With the La Pavoni....the sizzle is better than the sausage.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a Mignon which seems like it should be up to the job from what I've read. Certainly working well with my Classic.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> With the La Pavoni....the sizzle is better than the sausage.


This is what worries me slightly - do you mean simply in terms of what it produces on a good day, or as a whole ownership experience?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> This is what worries me slightly - do you mean simply in terms of what it produces on a good day, or as a whole ownership experience?


The whole ownership experience....save your money and use all those savings towards one single machine, should you ever decide to upgrade from your classic (which I would advise you strongly consider)..


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks Dave. I'm enjoying the Classic so far and it's only been a while, so that might be good advice at some point in the future.


----------



## aFiercePancake (Dec 8, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> 1. I hear the Pavoni is temperamental, inconsistent and high maintenance - or is that just the operator?
> 
> 2. Small footprint and great styling. Would love MrBoots L1 but its just too big
> 
> ...


1. Yes and yes. You can tame the La Pavoni somewhat; I don't know about the operator side of things.









2. It is a striking, handsome addition to any kitchen, but if it is a pain to use and you cannot get what you want out of it, then all it will be is just that, a piece of kitchen sculpture.

3. Lever machines take even longer to learn. You might very well have more to learn about different beans, grinding, dosing, tamping, and timing with the Gaggia. It is not just you: I have been playing with espresso equipment for 20-some years and am still learning new things.

4. Lever machines in general do produce different shots. One word that is bandied about is "mouthfeel." The extraction process with a lever is completely manual and you can get some highly detailed, very sensory-pleasing shots. They do tend to feel different in the mouth. That said, it can take a long time to master and the results might not be what you expect or perhaps even want.

So yes, you are bonkers. But we are all bonkers for spending so much time obsessing over these things, so no harm there. Among the semi-auto machines I have owned, I had a Gaggia Classic for quite a while. It is a very nice machine in its own right. A significant step-up in in-the-cup results requires a significant investment, so maybe sticking with the Gaggia for a while longer is a good idea..

On the other hand, a lever machine as simple as the La Peppina (not a La Pavoni but even cheaper and simpler) can make as good a shot, perhaps better than the Classic, but it requires much patience to learn.

The most important equipment investment you will ever make is a good, consistent grinder. You can probably get more impressive results from what you already have with a grinder upgrade. And after you get tired with the Classic, you can get a lever machine and keep using that same grinder.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Well I cant say I didnt ask.... appreciate al the feedback. I reckon I need to go and play with a manual lever machine at some point and decide whether it all seems worth it. For now I'll keep measuring the worktop and wondering how to fit an L1 into a space clearly not designed to take one!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I also reviewed the La Pavoni Stradivari many years ago......you might find it of interest. It was 6 years ago and for a more expensive model than you are considering.

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/pdf/LaPavoniStradivariLussocloserlookv1%281%29.pdf


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

good read - thanks for the link. You're right about the styling on the Stradivari - I'd love to see one close up.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Bigpikle said:


> 2 things - the sheer depth of it and the fact that the lever lives in the 'up' position, which obscures the wall cupboards above. Believe me when I say the tape measure has been run over that idea VERY carefully.... The EP sits next to the Classic much more discreetly and can be pushed back when not in use.


Presumably you know that the lever easily unscrews, which might make a difference depending on cupboard height and how the doors open.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

I so but don't want to be doing that twice a day really. I'll find a solution somehow...


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

In your case you probable would be bonkers, however personnel, I'd never be without one, or two, or maybe even three.

You know she could right, it's me that's bonkers after all.


----------



## JohnPrime (Nov 2, 2014)

Glenn said:


> I'd say you're bonkers
> 
> They are temperamental wee machines and hard to get consistency. Nice to look at but frustrating.


^^WHS^^. We do not say the word 'Pavoni' in our house any more. It triggers memories. Keep well away.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

still want one and keep watching ebay, but.......


----------



## antdad (Dec 1, 2011)

It's fine for one or two shots once you have a routine just don't leave it on for very long.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

antdad said:


> It's fine for one or two shots once you have a routine just don't leave it on for very long.


I found this out the hard way. Really bitter tasting coffee....


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

well I go got one and have been posting a little about my journey with it....

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20395-Fun-with-La-Pavoni!


----------

